# Nomad on Android



## uwhumpty (Oct 22, 2007)

I was checking DirecTV's Nomad page today, and the graphic now says "New! Now available on Android!" However Nomad does not show up in the Play Store, and further down on the same page it still says that an Android version is still "coming soon."
Hopefully this points to a release in the near future, or at least some information from our resident experts.

Update: added screenshot


----------



## willmw (Aug 31, 2011)

Recently got an Android phone, so I'm very interested in this....


----------



## retrax (Jan 26, 2012)

I got tired of the "coming soon" and bought an ipad3. I too have and android phone and would like to see it come out but their definition of soon is different than mine


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I bought the thing in the middle of october because they said coming soon. Gees I think that has come and gone.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I was considering the Nomad when I firs heard of it, but at the time there was no Android support. Now my situation has changed and I'm only in the office 1 day every two weeks, so I see less use for Nomad. I still might want it for when I travel for work (about three trips a year) so I'll re-evaluate when I hear how well it works on Android tablets...


----------



## dsexton (May 2, 2007)

And this morning the announcement is gone. I like DirecTV and have been a member for many years, but their handling of the Nomad has been the biggest mess I have seen from them. I bought mine as soon as it was released because it was going to work with my Android devices. I travel a lot and have had to lug around my very heavy, very large laptop ever since I bought the Nomad instead of using my phone or tablet. They really need to get their act together on this. I sent Ellen a letter months ago and got an immediate written and telephone response from her office. They told me they could not provide a date but that it was "coming soon." As compared to what, the next Ice Age?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect that the recent changes on the DirecTV.com site indicate things are very close on the Android client version for nomad....which many people will welcome based on past posts and comments.

We've seen the same pattern before on the DirecTV.com site having varous changes on announcement pages...then followed by public announcements.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I saw this today too when checking. Am disappointed that it still isn't available. .

Thanks for making Android priorities a DISTANT #2 again DirecTV.


----------



## uwhumpty (Oct 22, 2007)

As I think we've all figured, the image I posted earlier seems to be premature. Just checked again today and they've changed the image back to announcing availability for Mac, and no longer Android. Looks like the waiting will continue.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

dconfer said:


> I bought the thing in the middle of october because they said coming soon. Gees I think that has come and gone.


A guy on another forum I frequent bought one at release due to Android support coming soon. Like a month or two ago, he called DirecTV and tried to return the thing. He told them he's been waiting months and still no Android support. They wouldn't take it back, but I think they gave him like $100 in credit or something.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Well all are waiting for the nomad on android but it is still unavailable. Later they announced that it would not support the android and only works with the Mac. Waiting continues and hope it will be available soon.


----------

